# Windows 7 Versions



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi, I'm upgrading from Vista32 to Windows 7 64-bit and I'm not sure which version I should get (Home Premium, Ultimate, Professional). I'm a gamer, and I'm getting an upgrade so I can get more RAM.. and because Vista is a hog. Ultimate is like a hundred dollars more.. why is this? Which version of Windows 7 would be optimal for high performance gaming and all around use?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 3, 2010)

Best link that anyone can ever give you

Win 7 compare

To me.. I'd get upgrade to ultimate.. only because I like to have "EVERYTHING" that my os can do for me..  Even if I don't tend to use it "now"


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 3, 2010)

You should be fine with home premium, here:

http://www.intowindows.com/difference-between-windows-7-home-premium-professional-ultimate-editions/

Damn Cold_Storm got there before me


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 3, 2010)

Haha, thanks fellas! Other opinions welcome.

Those differences in the link Cold posted really don't matter to me, but am I going to miss out on any performance or like- output differences if I go with Home Premium over Ultimate? 

I can do without little features that make this and that easy.

Thanks NdMk, good link too. It looks like for the most part its just a few features that I wouldn't realistically use in Ultimate.. at least not for 100$ more.


----------



## gonzominium (Jul 3, 2010)

no, buy you have to understand the only big difference is you can't join a domain, whether this matters i don't know, if not save the money and get home premium, if anything you'll get a (barely) better framerate with home premium, as you'll have less processes running


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 3, 2010)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Haha, thanks fellas! Other opinions welcome.
> 
> Those differences in the link Cold posted really don't matter to me, but am I going to miss out on any performance or like- output differences if I go with Home Premium over Ultimate?
> 
> ...



Pro and Ultimate are really aimed at corporations not the average home user/gamer. I got mine for free otherwise I would have gone with Home Premium.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 3, 2010)

Ultimate is mostly useless.  Professional is only worth getting if you need XP Mode.  Home Premium is the norm.  Make sure to get the 64-bit flavor no matter which you get.  Some games, like The Sims 3, needs more than 2 GiB RAM at times.


----------



## Nick89 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm fairly certain that Home premium only supports up to 16GB of ram and no more. So you should be ok as long as your not going to run more than 16GB of ram. Professional and ultimate support up to 192GB or something like that.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys. Yeah I plan on getting 64 bit, I need more ram because 3 gigs isn't cutting it.

Thank you everybody, I'll be picking up the Home Premium upgrade later :3

I might pick up some additional RAM tonight too, should I get 2 gigs? Not sure how much is enough with my current setup.. 3 isn't though lol


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 3, 2010)

I only went with Pro for the Network Backup function as I run more than one machine and wanted the option to back up my lap top to my desktops other HDD's because I have more space to do so. Other than that I saw no benefit to it or the extra cost over Premium.

Funny I always post that link Cold Storm does as well if anyone asks, heck it was how I made my final decision. 
But yeah I have both my laptop and Desktop running OEM Pro as it was the most cost effective for me.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 4, 2010)

I ended up buying the Full version of 64 bit Home Premium. Going to install it after I finish formatting my new extHDD.

Question: Even though I bought the full version, not the upgrade (I misplaced my Vista installation CDs.. just used the serial key on the bottom of my laptop) do I just put the install CD in my drive and it will do everything for me? I don't have to like.. reformat and do a bunch of complicated BIOS work do I?

Another question!: Can I play a game on my computer while formatting an external hard drive? Should I?


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2010)

*Don't bother getting Windows 7*

What?!  you say.

I'm talking about getting a TechNet subscription instead. It's a no brainer, dude. 

Basically, for the price of a copy of Windows, you get thousands of pounds of extra software. For example, 10 keys for every version of 7, Vista & XP. You also get to download the latest office and the latest server OS. All this lot is worth thousands! You simply download the software you want and burn it to disc. Simple.

Go to www.technet.com

There's even a forum thread on it right here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=100225

Make sure you use a coupon code to get money off and make it even better value. 

Man, Microsoft should pay me for doing their marketing for them...


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 4, 2010)

You're like an infomercial, cute.


----------



## _Zod_ (Jul 4, 2010)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I ended up buying the Full version of 64 bit Home Premium. Going to install it after I finish formatting my new extHDD.
> 
> Question: Even though I bought the full version, not the upgrade (I misplaced my Vista installation CDs.. just used the serial key on the bottom of my laptop) do I just put the install CD in my drive and it will do everything for me? I don't have to like.. reformat and do a bunch of complicated BIOS work do I?
> 
> Another question!: Can I play a game on my computer while formatting an external hard drive? Should I?



Best to partition and format the drive you're installing it on first.

Depends on the game, If it's minesweeper fine, if it stresses the CPU at all then no.


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh duh, I see you've already bought it. lol

I guess I should get into advertising, eh?


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 4, 2010)

Haha yeah, marketing :3

I had a bit of a hiccup, but I think everything is okay. While formatting my external my power went out and came back on, but I rebooted and started it over and I didn't get any errors so I think it'll be fine.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 4, 2010)

Can somebody help me really quick? I'm trying to install Windows 7 64 bit on a Vista 32 system, and when I put the CD in it says 

"This installation disc isn't compatible with your version of Windows. To upgrade, you need the correct installation disc. For more info, check your computer's system information. To install a new copy of Windows, restart (Boot) your computer using the installation disc, and then select Custom (advanced)"

Windows 7 came with two discs, do I need to put the 32-bit software disc in to upgrade it to 64 bit? It's saying I can't use the 64 bit disc.


----------



## parelem (Jul 4, 2010)

no, just use the 64bit disc. you can't do an "upgrade" from 32bit to 64, choose "custom installation" instead of the upgrade option.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 4, 2010)

.. I can't use the disc, that's what my post says. I put it in and it gives me an error. There is no menu or anything.

Also I don't have the upgrade disc, it's the full version of Windows 7 Home Premium.


----------



## trickson (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm a PC and Windows 7 64Bit Pro. was my idea .


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 4, 2010)

What? How is that useful?


----------



## trickson (Jul 4, 2010)

MLG The Canadian said:


> What? How is that useful?



Is this an official disk ? not a copy ? You should do a low-level format with vista then try the windows 7 disk .


----------



## parelem (Jul 4, 2010)

did you try what the error message told you? specifically, "To install a new copy of Windows, restart (Boot) your computer using the installation disc, and then select Custom (advanced)" or are you just trying to install while in vista? you cannot run the 64bit disc while in 32bit vista.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 4, 2010)

Widows 7 Professional 64 bit ... Its the best all around option for that series of windows.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 4, 2010)

trickson said:


> Is this an official disk ? not a copy ? You should do a low-level format with vista then try the windows 7 disk .





yes it's a legit official disc I just bought the stupid thing for like 300 dollars yesterday.

@ parelem, can you explain how I boot my computer with a cd? Do I have to hit f10 or something during startup?


----------



## trickson (Jul 4, 2010)

MLG The Canadian said:


> yes it's a legit official disc I just bought the stupid thing for like 300 dollars yesterday.
> 
> @ parelem, can you explain how I boot my computer with a cd? Do I have to hit f10 or something during startup?



OK OK Chill out bro . restart the computer boot from CD then ! Custom install and your done ! Go now do it !


----------



## parelem (Jul 4, 2010)

yes, you would have to hit whatever key takes you to the boot menu (f10, sometimes esc), or select your dvd drive as first boot in BIOS.


----------



## trickson (Jul 4, 2010)

parelem said:


> yes, you would have to hit whatever key takes you to the boot menu (f10, sometimes esc), or select your dvd drive as first boot in BIOS.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 4, 2010)

Alright, thanks. I'll do that now.


----------



## trickson (Jul 4, 2010)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Alright, thanks. I'll do that now.



Come on hurry up man   ..


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2010)

@MLG It's not possible to upgrade from a 32-bit version to a 64-bit version or vice versa, because the program code is inherently different.

You need to format the disc (option available from within the install program) and start over with a clean install - remembering to back up your data first...

Anyway, one should never do an upgrade install, because it leads to instability, poor performance and a bloated install. Why Microsoft leave that option in there beats me. Anyone that has experience of installing Windows will tell you this. I always do a clean install.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm up and running, but I'm experiencing system skipping. Every second the system (sound, mouse, animations, EVERYTHING.) skips.

It's realy fucking annoying. Why is this happening?


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jul 4, 2010)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I'm up and running, but I'm experiencing system skipping. Every second the system (sound, mouse, animations, EVERYTHING.) skips.
> 
> It's realy fucking annoying. Why is this happening?



Latest drivers perhaps needs to be installed?


----------



## _Zod_ (Jul 4, 2010)

Random lockups are probably driver related but can also be software related.

Get drivers for your hardware from the manufactures websites, DO NOT allow Windows 7 to update drivers via automatic updates. IF there are no drivers for Win 7 x64 you can usually get away with Vista x64 drivers and or server 2008 drivers.

If after driver updates it is still freezing, remove all 3rd party programs that run in the background and see if that stops the freezing. If it does, re-install them 1 at a time to drill down to the offending software.

Good luck.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 4, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend Home Premium, I'd go with Professional.  Why?  Serveral reasons:

The biggest reason is Home Premium only allows 16GB of RAM.  The point of moving to 64-bit is to remove the RAM limitation, so why limit yourself to 16GB of RAM?  And before anyone says 16GB of RAM will always be enough, the same argument was made about 4GB of RAM with XP.  The difference is that we are already seeing desktop rigs with more than 16GB of RAM, while we did not have desktop rigs with 4GB of RAM when XP came out.  Right now, you might not be loosing performance by going with Home Premium, however in the future you might, so I would avoid it.

The other nice features of Professional really are just the icing on the cake that make it worth the extra $40 over Home Premium(IMO, the RAM issue alone make it worth the $40 as I plan to keep Win7 for a good long time.)



qubit said:


> What?!  you say.
> 
> I'm talking about getting a TechNet subscription instead. It's a no brainer, dude.
> 
> ...



Not entirely...

Yes, for essentially the price of a retail copy of Windows you can sign up for Technet.  Ok, the problem?  You have to keep paying that every year to keep the software legal.  The moment you let the subscription expire you are supposed to uninstall any software that you obtained through the Technet program.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 4, 2010)

I formatted my drive. 

reinstalled it, again. 


It's still doing it.

Is it a hardware issue? Why is it doing it ONLY with Windows 7 and not with XP or vista?


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 4, 2010)

There is a process running ".net optimization service" and it's taking 25 cpu, constantly running, what is this? can I delete the .exe so it doesn't run?

I installed my ATI drivers off the website... doesn't seem to be skipping constantly...


I'll report back.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't know what to do. I've formatted my main drive and installed Windows 7 on it. 
My system is skipping constantly, It's coming and going, this is a disaster. Taking it to a repair shop.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay, so I disabled the wireless and am connected through an ethernet cable, I thought to myself, what is used every now and then that would effect my performance? internet perhaps?

so far so good, I'm listening to you tube videos because it will skip the audio/video. 

I tried getting the drivers for my wireless card (Linksys WMP600N Wireless-N PCI Adapter witH Duel-Band) but it just gave me some loose files, no applications or exe.. so maybe its my wireless card/drivers doing it?


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Not entirely...
> 
> Yes, for essentially the price of a retail copy of Windows you can sign up for Technet.  Ok, the problem?  You have to keep paying that every year to keep the software legal.  The moment you let the subscription expire you are supposed to uninstall any software that you obtained through the Technet program.



I'm pretty sure you can use the products forever. I've looked at the TechNet agreement and FAQ and another FAQ, neither of which forbid it. If anything, the FAQ is more helpful in saying that once your sub has expired, you can access product keys already claimed, but not any downloads.

The MSDN software use rights page however, does limit you to the subscription period for certain volume licenced products.

If you've seen where it limits you to the subscription period, I'd be very keen to see that, so I can make an informed decision when it comes to renew, which is quite soon now.

EDIT:

The first point of the FAQ says this:



> What is Microsoft® TechNet Subscriptions?
> TechNet Subscriptions is a subscription program designed to help IT Professionals prepare for critical issues and plan for future deployments by providing them with fast and convenient access to the latest software for evaluation *without time or feature limits*



So yes, you can use it after the sub has expired. You just can't get any extra keys or download any more software.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 5, 2010)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Okay, so I disabled the wireless and am connected through an ethernet cable, I thought to myself, what is used every now and then that would effect my performance? internet perhaps?
> 
> so far so good, I'm listening to you tube videos because it will skip the audio/video.
> 
> I tried getting the drivers for my wireless card (Linksys WMP600N Wireless-N PCI Adapter witH Duel-Band) but it just gave me some loose files, no applications or exe.. so maybe its my wireless card/drivers doing it?



You have to do a manual update through device manager.



qubit said:


> I'm pretty sure you can use the products forever. I've looked at the TechNet agreement and FAQ and another FAQ, neither of which forbid it. If anything, the FAQ is more helpful in saying that once your sub has expired, you can access product keys already claimed, but not any downloads.
> 
> The MSDN software use rights page however, does limit you to the subscription period for certain volume licenced products.
> 
> ...



Call them up and ask, the keys and licenses expire when your subscription expires.


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Call them up and ask, the keys and licenses expire when your subscription expires.



I might just do that - but I'll bet you a techie's honour that you're wrong.  Those links I showed you are direct from Microsoft; the horse's mouth, as it were.

So anyway, you've seen where I've got my info and the proof is in that statement of no time or usage limits. Were did you get yours to prove your assertion? You'll have to do better than a one-liner, NT.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 5, 2010)

qubit said:


> I might just do that - but I'll bet you a techie's honour that you're wrong.  Those links I showed you are direct from Microsoft; the horse's mouth, as it were.
> 
> So anyway, you've seen where I've got my info and the proof is in that statement of no time or usage limits. Were did you get yours to prove your assertion? You'll have to do better than a one-liner, NT.



I called them and asked them...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 5, 2010)

Due  with the factor of having HIGH amounts of Fraud Transactions, Microsoft have changed Technet in a lot of ways. From what the guy told me Tuesday, and Friday... No matter what, if the subscription laps, the stuff won't work. Reason by it.. To many people going and buying their subscription then selling keys.. Their now doing semi background checks on everyone that they process that don't have a tax exempt status. I have to call them back Tomorrow to see if my account is active.


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I called them and asked them...



I'll check tomorrow, when they're open. If what you say and Cold Storm are correct, then what Microsoft say on the phone directly contradicts their claim on their website that the software will keep working.

This will significantly affect someone's decision to buy their sub and is tantamount to a fraudulent sale.

As we've drifted off-topic for this thread, I'll reply to you in the TechNet thread and point you to it. Same if you want to reply to me, please do so here.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 5, 2010)

qubit said:


> I'll check tomorrow, when they're open. If what you say and Cold Storm are correct, then what Microsoft say on the phone directly contradicts their claim on their website that the software will keep working.
> 
> This will significantly affect someone's decision to buy their sub and is tantamount to a fraudulent sale.
> 
> As we've drifted off-topic for this thread, I'll reply to you in the TechNet thread and point you to it. Same if you want to reply to me, please do so here.



No, your assumption that "without time or feature limits" means you don't have to keep the subscription active is just false.  That line does not state or even imply that the keys will work after the subscription expires.  It would be more accurate if they added "as long as you keep paying the subscription fee" to the end of it though just to clearify.  When they say "without time or feature limits" they mean the software isn't a demo version like the demo versions of Office that are available, or the 120 Day limit you get to try Windows Vista/7.  The limitted features they refer to are saying that the software won't go into reduced functionality mode that Windows goes into once the trial period is over.


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> *No, your assumption that "without time or feature limits" means you don't have to keep the subscription active is just false.  That line does not state or even imply that the keys will work after the subscription expires.*  It would be more accurate if they added "as long as you keep paying the subscription fee" to the end of it.  When they say "without time or feature limits" they mean the software isn't a demo version like the demo versions of Office that are available, or the 120 Day limit you get to try Windows Vista/7.  The limitted features they refer to are saying that the software won't go into reduced functionality mode that Windows goes into once the trial period is over.



I'm not making an assumption, it's in black and white. Time limited would be if it dies when the sub expires or some other time limitation. Their current phrasing means you can use it forever, just like you bought it from a shop. You're damn right that they would have to state the "as long as the sub continues" bit if it were so, or it's flat out fraud.

Look, I'll phone them up tomorrow and see what they say and get back to you. Can't be fairer than that, can I?

And really, please reply in the other thread, out of respect for the OP.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 5, 2010)

It's alright, no worries about off-topicness.

I fixed the skipping or stuttering. It was my wireless drivers, I tried updating manually through the device manager but it just told me that It already had found the up-to-date update.. unless you mean update it from a CD in which case I don't think I can find... but I could burn the loose files that Cisco gave me off the website onto a disc... not sure. I don't need wireless where I am anyway, but I do need to fix it for the fall.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Try checking what version drivers are already installed, it is very likely that Windows 7 already found and installed the latest drivers through Windows Update, so it might be correct in saying the the drivers are already up to date.

In that case, it might be time to search for a new wireless card.  I used to like Linksys, but over the past few years their driver department has really started to let them down.


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2010)

MLG The Canadian said:


> It's alright, no worries about off-topicness.



Cool. Thankyou.   I hate messing up someone's thread.

Anyway, to answer Newtekie1: I just called Microsoft customer services and it's most certainly _not_ what you've said. For a TechNet Pro sub, which is what we're talking about, the facts are just as I said initially and match the agreement and FAQ posted online by Microsoft:

- The software you have will work forever, with no time or usage limits
- Any keys you've claimed can be activated at any time, _even a first activation_ after the TechNet sub has expired
- You cannot download any software after expiry
- You cannot claim any new keys after expiry
- Any keys which you have previously claimed, can still be viewed and downloaded, but you can't claim any new ones, so claim all of them before it expires. There's hundreds and I had a tired finger clicking that mouse at the end of it, lol
- There's only a time restriction on certain volume licenced products, which aren't available on a Pro sub anyway

Therefore, you obviously can't have any newly released software after the sub has lapsed; fair enough.

I live in the UK and called the number on this Contact TechNet Customer Service web page, that lists all the customer service numbers around the world. Anyone that disagrees with me is welcome to call them and confirm that what I'm saying is right. For Microsoft to suddenly say over the phone that it's time limited, but mention nothing on the website would be fraud, just as I said.

I think you need to make a second call, NT, someone badly misinformed you the last time, buddy. 

So MLG, for future reference, if you want to get Microsoft's latest hot product, Windows 8 or whatever, get that sub, I promise you won't regret it my friend.  It really is the no-brainer I described above.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 5, 2010)

qubit said:


> So MLG, for future reference, if you want to get Microsoft's latest hot product, Windows 8 or whatever, get that sub, I promise you won't regret it my friend.  It really is the no-brainer I described above.



Thanks, I'll look into it. 

I thought my wireless card was great, but now- not so much. Thanks for all the help, I know i can be noobish but I always, ALWAYS come here for any help and I recommend all of my friends to it too, and I usually get good service from the community .


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 5, 2010)

qubit said:


> I think you need to make a second call, NT, someone badly misinformed you the last time, buddy.



Seems I'm not the only one they mis-informed.

I wonder if it is a difference between the US and the European support system as it seems they told Cold Storm the same thing, and he is also in the US.  Either way, it is Microsoft being screwed up as usual.

It doesn't really matter to me since I'm a Microsoft Partner and have free MSDN access, but I wonder how many other people are recieving the mis-information and not buying a technet subscription...



MLG The Canadian said:


> Thanks, I'll look into it.
> 
> I thought my wireless card was great, but now- not so much. Thanks for all the help, I know i can be noobish but I always, ALWAYS come here for any help and I recommend all of my friends to it too, and I usually get good service from the community .



If you don't mind a USB adaptor, and you don't need Wireless N, I've had great success with these adaptors: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166023

They are inexpensive and work perfectly.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a wireless-n router. Does that mean that I specifically need a wireless-N adapter?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 5, 2010)

MLG The Canadian said:


> I have a wireless-n router. Does that mean that I specifically need a wireless-N adapter?



No, you should still be able to use a b/g adapter, Wireless N is supposed to be backwards compatible.  However, you won't get the N speeds.

Since you have Wireless N, you might as well get a Wireless N adapter.  I've had good luck with this one: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166051

Hmm...I just realized that on the Canadian Newegg both adapters are the same price, so I guess I should have just suggested that adapter from the beginning.  On the US site, the USB adapter I pointed to was $14.99, while the PCI one was $29.99, I just assumed the prices would somewhat carry over, never actually checking the Canadian Newegg, just changing the URL from .com to .ca.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Jul 6, 2010)

Perfect, thanks for all the help NT. These forums never disappoint 

Cheers


----------



## qubit (Jul 6, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Seems I'm not the only one they mis-informed.
> 
> I wonder if it is a difference between the US and the European support system as it seems they told Cold Storm the same thing, and he is also in the US.  Either way, it is Microsoft being screwed up as usual.
> 
> It doesn't really matter to me since I'm a Microsoft Partner and have free MSDN access, but I wonder how many other people are recieving the mis-information and not buying a technet subscription...



I'm wondering if yourself and Cold Storm were unlucky enough to speak to a monkey that didn't have a clue. We all know how much the quality of one advisor can vary to the next.

For your own satisfaction, would you be up for calling them again perhaps, using the number from the customer service list I linked to? I'd be really surprised if they told you the same thing again.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 6, 2010)

qubit said:


> I'm wondering if yourself and Cold Storm were unlucky enough to speak to a monkey that didn't have a clue. We all know how much the quality of one advisor can vary to the next.
> 
> For your own satisfaction, would you be up for calling them again perhaps, using the number from the customer service list I linked to? I'd be really surprised if they told you the same thing again.



Yeah, I already planned on recalling them.  I know how much quality can vary from representative to representive.

I tried calling them up today, but since it is a holiday in the US they are closed, I assume that means the US has different monkeys working than the EU...


----------

